# What name combination do you like?



## Abeard (Mar 30, 2015)

We are expecting our second child early August this year. A few weeks ago we found out its a boy!

We came up with a few name combinations. Just wondering which one is the favorite on the PB


PS I just read that Gideon means "Destroyer" so we might not use that name


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 30, 2015)

Samuel Alexander got my vote.


----------



## jambo (Mar 30, 2015)

It doesn't really matter what names we like, (personally I don't like any except David and Lucas) it's what you and your wife like and what you and your wife decide that counts. I know you are asking opinions out of interest, however the decision of the PB members should not influence you.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 30, 2015)

Sammy Luke.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 30, 2015)

To my knowledge Gideon means warrior, our grandson was given that name.
John Elias was one of the greatest Welsh preachers, so I would go for Gideon Elias.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 30, 2015)

Malachi Gabriel is beautiful sounding and rolls off the tongue nicely and softly.


----------



## Abeard (Mar 30, 2015)

Cymro said:


> To my knowledge Gideon means warrior, our grandson was given that name.
> John Elias was one of the greatest Welsh preachers, so I would go for Gideon Elias.



Its nice to know there are some other Gideon's out there


----------



## Abeard (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone know of any Malachi's besides the in the bible?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2015)

Abeard said:


> Does anyone know of any Malachi's besides the in the bible?



I have a nephew named Malachi.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 30, 2015)

I just can't believe that Mahershalalhasbaz is not one of the options.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 30, 2015)

I voted for Samuel Alexander. The first was my father's name, and the second that of a close relative. I think 'Jimmy' would be best ...... but it isn't an option in the poll ......


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 30, 2015)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I just can't believe that Mahershalalhasbaz is not one of the options.



Speaking of names that just roll off the tongue... Ha ha!


----------



## jambo (Mar 31, 2015)

Abeard said:


> Does anyone know of any Malachi's besides the in the bible?



I have heard of a few people called Malachy, a variation of Malachi. It is found n the RC community where parents, of even the priest at the "baptism" name their son after the Irish saint.


----------



## David Pope (Mar 31, 2015)

Samuel Alexander. I'm a sucker for Scotch-Irish names.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Would you consider Aurelius Augustinus?


----------



## earl40 (Mar 31, 2015)

Please tell me your wife doesn't want to name your child Malachi or Gideon. If so listen to her.


----------



## Frosty (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a friend named Malachi.

As for my vote, I say either of the Gideon options or Samuel Alexander. But I definitely concur with Stuart in that I hope none of this sways you one way or the other.


----------

